
Netflix severance package: 4 months full pay - rbanffy
http://uk.businessinsider.com/netflix-severance-package-4-months-full-pay-2017-6?utm_content=buffer431f1&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Geekette
While their severance package may be generous enough (depending on employee's
tenure), it's surprising to hear the company uses the stack ranking/rank-and-
yank system despite well founded criticisms of it and lack of empirical
evidence of its effectiveness. Even worse that they implement such a
subjective version, where a manager can easily take punitive action via
negative ranking towards subordinates they're biased against or have been
harassing:

 _“How does Netflix decide who works well on the team? One way is through what
the company calls a “keeper test.” It’s pretty simple: If one of the members
of the team was thinking of leaving for another firm, would the manager try
hard to keep them from leaving”._

~~~
zeveb
I don't think that really counts as stack-ranking at all. The manager doesn't
ask, 'who's my worst employee?'; he asks, 'whom would I not fight to keep?'

